

Four Trees, Some Amulets, and the Seventy-Two Names of God (2004) - diodorus
http://www.academia.edu/2910803/Four_Trees_Some_Amulets_and_the_Seventy-Two_Names_of_God_Kircher_Reveals_the_Kabbalah_2004_

======
JoeAltmaier
...and all nonsense. Interesting, in the same way the latin names of spells in
the Harry Potter series are interesting.

